# KYT: Twiffles



## Sinkhead (Apr 12, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is Twiffles!* (View blog or Wiki page) 

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!



Spoiler: Future sessions




Osaka (On hold)
Masta_mind257
Little
slvrdrgn123
pikadude1006
Skye07
Costello!
neschn
scubersteve
sinkhead
offtopic84
Nathilius
chuckstudios
coolbho3000
TrolleyDave
Linkiboy
CrystalSweet
tinymonkeyt
Mars
RedIce
moozxy
Salamantis
superrob
thebobevil





Spoiler: Past sessions



Orc (April 9th to 12th)
xalphax (April 9th to 9th)
ChotaZ (April 4th to 7th)
cupajoe38 (March 27th to April 4th due to April Fools)
The Teej (March 24th to 27th due to site downtime)
WeaponXxX (March 22nd to 24th)
ZeWarriorReturns (March 18th to 20th)
Shiro786 (March 16th to 18th then 20th to 22nd)
JacobReaper (March 14th to 16th)
xcalibur (March 12th to 14th)
sonicslasher (March 10th to 12th)
CockroachMan (March 8th to 10th)
Nero (March 4th to 8th)
Syslak (March 2nd to 4th)
wiithepeople (Feb. 27th to March 2nd)
Mortenga (Feb. 22nd to 27th - Never answered questions)
DarkAura (Feb. 19th to 22nd)
Warcueid (Feb. 16th to 19th)
pkprostudio (Feb. 13th to 16th)
Icarus (Feb. 11th to 13th)
Samutz (Feb. 8th to 11th)
JPH (Feb. 6th to 8th)
Taras (Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th)
mercluke (Jan. 26th to 29th)
Harsky (Jan. 24th to 26th)
Hadrian (Jan. 21st to 24th)
Fiddy101 (Jan. 19th to 21st)
Extreme Coder (Jan. 17th to 19th)
Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season


If you want a KYT session, simply PM sinkhead and he'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!

*Posts merged*

Favourite lolcat?
Who is your God?
Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 12, 2008)

1. why twiffles?
2. what is the first thing you would take if your house were on fire?
3. blue or black?
4. pepsi or cola?
5. dog or cat?
6. who are you?


----------



## moozxy (Apr 12, 2008)

What do you have against Mr Unicorn?


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 12, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Favourite lolcat?
> Who is your God?
> Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?
> 1. Err, monorail cat
> ...


1. Who the heck is Mr. Unicorn? >_>


----------



## fischju (Apr 12, 2008)

Hot for Rei, but don't list Evangelion as one of your favorite anime series?


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you have a penis?

There is only one correct answer.


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 12, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Hot for Rei, but don't list Evangelion as one of your favorite anime series?
> That's true, but it rhymes so I say it. Plus Rei is awesome, despite having practically no facial expressions.
> 
> QUOTE(Urza @ Apr 13 2008, 05:18 AM) Do you have a penis?
> ...


I wonder how many people wanted to ask this, or want the answer. Well, the answer is nope. And no, I won't get naked kthx.


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> nope.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you masturbate?
How many GBs (possibly TB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) of hentai do you have?
Would you borrow me some?


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 12, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> I wonder how many people wanted to ask this, or want the answer. Well, the answer is nope. And no, I won't get naked kthx.



Why do you have to think so pervertedly? you could just take a timestamped photo


1. Can you swim very well?
2. Favorite band/artist?
3. Favorite youtube vid?
4. If you could only own one Wii game, what would it be?
5. If you could only own one DS game, what would it be?
6. If you could only own one game, and the console it belongs to, what would it be.


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 12, 2008)

1) How come you're so awesome?
2) What would you do if you encounter a sleeping dragon?
3) What is your opinion of taxes?
4) How come my questions are so random?
5) Insane or mentally-unstable?


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 12, 2008)

1) I believe a lot of people over here envy you for living in Japan.. What do you think of that?
2) If you had the choice, in what other country would you like to live?
3) What's your favorite food?


----------



## pasc (Apr 12, 2008)

favorite site beside Gbatemp ?

any hobbys that may seem weird to us ?


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 12, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Do you masturbate?
> How many GBs (possibly TB
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

I can't think of any question..
..Besides...



Do you think orc signed his "leaving" letter with (angela) as a mindfuck to us all or do you think he is female

I've already made up my mind as you can tell.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 12, 2008)

Hellllllo there...

*1.) Are you planning on heading back to Japan for a visit anytime soon? I've been looking for a couple things from overseas...

2.) I'm on Episode 20 of Naruto, should I quit while I'm ahead (or behind, in this case) seeing as how there are over 200 episodes to catch up on?

3.) Favy PW character (besides PW) and hows comes?

4.) I need a good manga with an unbelievable storyline (must have twists, turns, good stuff). What should I look for?*

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey,

1) Whats your Fav Hentai?
2) Do you like Doujins?
3) Where were you born?
4) Your fav chinese food?


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 12, 2008)

Whats with ignoring me/being AFK/other lame excuse every time I try to talk to you on MSN?


----------



## xJonny (Apr 12, 2008)

1) Do you like perverts?
2) What is your favourite colour?
3) Where is the place you like being at the most?
4) noods or you're a man Why do you like hentai so much?


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 12, 2008)

My lone question is, What possesses you to think telling everyone here that, as a girl, you loving that kind of stuff is a smart idea?


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 12, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Whats with ignoring me/being AFK/other lame excuse every time I try to talk to you on MSN?


lol, I thought you died and Oh, nice sex change. Now you can truly carry my babies.


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

1. Since Hentai is your anti drug is you on drugs normaly?
2. What kind of drugs?
3. Why that avatar? (I liked your last better ^^)


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 13, 2008)

This is it Twiffy, you last chance:

Will you marry me again?, I promise I'm gonna leave CoD4!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 13, 2008)

1. What is your favorite flavor of food in general?
2. Do you like Kikkoman soy sauce?
3. If you die, who gets your Hentai collection?


----------



## Orc (Apr 13, 2008)

SERIOUS? BUT WHY SO?


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 13, 2008)

1. A dozen iPod nanos or one iPod touch?
2. If you could...
3. ...answer number two you're a genius.
4. My famous would you rather question...
5. Would you rather have a cork pushed up your nose and pulled out through the other nostril continuously while constantly hitting your head on a metal bar for 3 hours or have your entire hentai collection deleted, erased, burned, corrupted etc and never to able to recover them?
6. Why?
7. Do you like me?


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hellllllo there...
> 
> *1.) Are you planning on heading back to Japan for a visit anytime soon? I've been looking for a couple things from overseas...
> 
> ...


1. I'm really busy lately, as I've told you a lot. I usually sign on MSN, but remain AFK until late in the day. Sorry. =/


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Apr 13, 2008)

1. Do you have a Hori arcade stick for Wii?
2. Can you tell me how much it would cost + shipping? XD
3. Who are your favorite celebrities?
4. Do you like cosplay?
5. Ema or Detective Ema?
6. Are you annoyed with these tempers with some of the questions they've been asking?
7. Are there any sites you frequent in Japanese that are similar to GBAtemp?
8. Do you like Rockman.EXE?
9. Have you tried any of the Final Fantasy potions?


----------



## Zonix (Apr 13, 2008)

Do you love me?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1. Genre or like a certain one?


Certain one.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 13, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Do you think orc signed his "leaving" letter with (angela) as a mindfuck to us all or do you think he is female
> I've already made up my mind as you can tell.


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 13, 2008)

ok.
time to go crazy

who are you?
are you real?
why did you join this site?
do you know your purpose in life?
do you have a life?
what kinds of manga you like? (action, romance)
are you really a girl?
are you straight?
do you like mac or pc?
would you get a ipod or a zune?
a DS or a PSP?
Naruto or Bleach?
Who is your favorite character in brawl?
in all mangas?
in all time?
Do you use key shortcuts?
how old are you?
does the people you live with know of your 'habit'?
how many internets do you have?
do you know the true meaning of hrth?
do you play any blizzard games?
how many games do you own legitimately?
Do you think westside should be unbanned?
do you think a new ds is going to be released?
do you think i made too many questions?

hardy har har take that


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 13, 2008)

Dio said:
			
		

> 1. Do you have a Hori arcade stick for Wii?
> 2. Can you tell me how much it would cost + shipping? XD
> 3. Who are your favorite celebrities?
> 4. Do you like cosplay?
> ...


1. I am Twiffles-kupo! *shot*
2. In terms of a human being, yes.
3. Because when I googled stuff for R4 this website ALWAYS came up.
4. Yesh, it's to live
5. If I didn't I'd be fat, and I hate being fat. 
6. Romance, Shojo, Action, Comedy, etc. _"Romance novels are just girl porn"_ -So says my friend.
7. Yes
8. Eh, kinda?
9. Mac, because it's the first computer I ever used.
10. iPod, as long as it has plenty of space.
11. DS and PSP. I use both equally.
12. Hmm... Naruto, because Bleach got real boring to me after 50 episodes.
13. Toon Link
14. Akito Sohma
15. Nagato Yuki
16. In games I do
17. 16
18. If they didn't then they're deaf and blind.
19. 1..2..3.. Around 53.
20. Do you?
21. Nope, probably never will.
22. Over 1,000 at the least. (Mostly from Pre-DS era)
23. Yes, I demand it happen now!
24. It's Nintendo, I expect a new everything to come out.
25. Somwhat, but not really, but maybe, but yes, but no.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1. Oh, then Genmukan. Two part thing.


Why that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I thought you would say "A Heat for all Seasons, aka. Kiss Yori."
But anywayz.. Genmukan is ok(hmm... yah)

*) DO you like "A Heat for all Seasons" though?


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

Seems like my questions did disapear :S

Anyway here are they again:

1. Since Hentai is your anti drug are you on drugs normaly?
2. What kind of drugs?
3. Why that avatar? (I liked your last better ^^)


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 13, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Seems like my questions did disapear :S
> 
> Anyway here are they again:
> 
> ...


1. I don't do drugs.
2. See above. I'm high on LIFE!
3. Because I'm *Gay For Rei*! Zvarri!


----------



## moozxy (Apr 13, 2008)

Some studio picks up on Kyonko and integrates her into a new anime, however the series has _nothing_ to do with Haruhi,
do you:
a) RAAAGE
b)Watch it
c) RAGE first, Fap later?


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 13, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Some studio picks up on Kyonko and integrates her into a new anime, however the series has _nothing_ to do with Haruhi,
> do you:
> a) RAAAGE
> b)Watch it
> c) RAGE first, Fap later?


I would do... B. Because it's just an Anime. >_>
Also, did you know there's already Kyonko doujinshi?


----------



## moozxy (Apr 13, 2008)

Yep saw a pic of covers. Wouldn't happened to be translated now would they?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

Kamui101 said:
			
		

> *) DO you like "A Heat for all Seasons" though?


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 13, 2008)

^ Not really. I dislike the art style.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Apr 13, 2008)

Have you read the Gyakuten Saiban manga?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 13, 2008)

Why did you ignore these questions?



			
				coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> 1. What is your favorite flavor of food in general?
> 2. Do you like Kikkoman soy sauce?
> 3. If you die, who gets your Hentai collection?


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Why did you ignore these questions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well with 3 pages FULL of questions its hard to pick every questions up


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 13, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.......

You never answered my question you sexual deviant!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 13, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good answer, but this isn't KYT: supperrob.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Apr 14, 2008)

One last question: Do you like Duel Love?


----------



## JPH (Apr 14, 2008)

Your hero?

Ever been to the US?

Favorite pair of shoes?


----------



## ~Westside Till I (Apr 14, 2008)

1. Michael Bolton or Celine Dion?
2. Rocky or Rambo?
3. Do you know who I actually am?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. What's your root ethnicity?
5. One day everything will be alright?
6. What does my signature mean?


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 14, 2008)

1. I hesitated to ask you something.  How does that make you feel?
2. Do you like me?
3. Why/Why not?
4. Fave GS yaoi pairing? (besides Phoenix x Edgeworth, too cliche)
5a. Is there such thing as a good yuri slash pairing?
5b. If yes, then WHO?
6. Is there any truth in this picture?


Spoiler










(only is spoil boxes cause the pic is huge)


----------



## Orc (Apr 14, 2008)

!) Melee or Long-range?
!!) What weapon?
!!!) Main party or NPC?


*!!!!*


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 15, 2008)

bumped for the sake of getting twiffles to answer these few ending questions.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 15, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> 1. A dozen iPod nanos or one iPod touch?
> 2. If you could...
> 3. ...answer number two you're a genius.
> 4. My famous would you rather question...
> ...


----------



## SkankyYankee (Apr 15, 2008)

Fave Manga Series?


----------



## redact (Apr 15, 2008)

who would you turn gay for
favorite mod
favorite pokeman
favorite wii game out of:
ssbb
MKWii or
LoZ : TP


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 15, 2008)

1- Anime
2- CNET
3- funny thing happened to u
4- Likes , Dislikes 
5- Video Games
6- School , Studies ?


----------



## Talaria (Apr 15, 2008)

What gender do you think I am from my name, avatar, signature...etc? 

Interested in peoples responses as I get a mixed bag of lolcat replies back


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 1, 2008)

Why have you left SO MANY of these questions unanswered?


----------

